

Any.DO - 500,000 Android market downloads in 30 days - ronreiter
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/12/any-do-android-500000/

======
yuvadam
I find it intriguing that last time Any.DO was on HN [1], the feedback was
pretty bad. Granted, it seemed as if the thread was deliberately bumped up.

However, the fact that Any.DO is doing very well with their distribution does
mean something - like it or not. And when everyone calls them a 'generic' to-
do app that will flop, it just looks like the criticism is superficial.

[1] - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3308225> (dead)

